# Newest boy



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi all,

We've had this little boy for a few weeks now and I'm hoping for confirmation of what he is. Pictures don't show too well but he has white on his tummy too.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

broken chocolate tan?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Broken Chocolate tan.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks guys and girls =) x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Marked tan mock chocolate or coffee. Pretty boy!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

It would have to be marked chocolate tan.

If it were mock or coffee, it would be fox not tan.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

He almost looks like a dark lilac on my screen. (blue+chocolate)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Broken Chocolate tan


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hehe well! Glad that is cleared up, I knew he was a broken tan but couldn't settle on what broken tan lol. He is currently in with Pickle, the not PEW but I have promised him to a friend, so he is actually sadly leaving us next week and heading off to Manchester to go forth and make wuverly babbers =)

Thanks for all your help x


----------

